# Stand alone version vs Lightroom CC



## lightroomer (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi,

I have purchased (and currently installed) the standalone LR5 version. Nevertheless, I purchased also a Photoshop CC license which is shipped with PS as well as LR. Now several questions are popping up:
1. Is the cloud version updated on a more regular basis than the stand alone version?
2. Is it possible to connect the stand alone LR version with the CC LR version or do I have to deinstall and install it again via the Cloud?
3. I do not want to lose my LR settings during deinstallation. How can I preserve the settings if it comes to a deinstallation?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 20, 2013)

They'll both be updated at the same time.  Since you already have a licensed version, I wouldn't bother to do a thing.  Nothing will actually change.


----------



## lightroomer (Sep 20, 2013)

Vicotoria, many thanks for that information. What a pity that the update frequency is not higher for CC versions. They could fix minor bugs much more quickly (e. g. this silly bug that the copy tool copies a not visible area of the crop which was in version 5.0).

OK, I will not touch the installation for now. Nevertheless, I have to update to the cloud version if LR6 will be released next year. So I have to solve this problem anyway.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 20, 2013)

Not sure there's really a problem to solve. At the moment I guess your Creative Cloud App is showing an "Install" button alongside Lightroom, yes? But as you have separately licensed LR5, you can simply continue applying the dot version updates as they are released (i.e. NOT using the CC App for this), but as soon as LR6 is released, you could then click that "Install" button in the CC App which should download and (separately) install the LR6 version. 

At least that's how I think it should work, no doubt Victoria will correct me if I've got that wrong.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 20, 2013)

As far as I know, you're spot on Jim


----------



## LouieSherwin (Sep 20, 2013)

An important difference between your LR5 and LR CC is that the LR5 license is a perpetual license. And while you can keep up to date with the CC version, as soon as you stop paying the monthly/annual subscription it stops working completely, whereas the perpetual license will keep working for as long as you have functioning hardware and software that will support it. 

Speaking for myself, even if I do eventually decide to take the LR and PS CC subscription, it will only be to get access to the latest PS and I plan to continue to purchase LR perpetual upgrades as new versions are released (6 and beyond). That is unless Adobe does something devious that makes that not possible. I haven't heard of anything like this but given the latest round of arm twisting trying to get us to all switch to CC I wouldn't be surprised.

-louie


----------



## mak65 (Sep 20, 2013)

Not to hijack this thread but I plan to purchase LR 5 and upgrade from my current 3.6.  I will not be doing the cloud.  

If I buy the box version (old fashioned and like to have the CD) I assume the current ones are all 5.0.  As soon as I install I should be able to click on Check for Updates and get the latest 5.2 upload, correct?


----------



## DaveS (Sep 20, 2013)

Yup.  You can upgrade to any 5.x version as they come out at no additional cost.  And it's not really an upgrade, but a full install each time.   But it's pretty seamless in any case.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 20, 2013)

mak65 said:


> Not to hijack this thread but I plan to purchase LR 5 and upgrade from my current 3.6.  I will not be doing the cloud.
> 
> If I buy the box version (old fashioned and like to have the CD) I assume the current ones are all 5.0.  As soon as I install I should be able to click on Check for Updates and get the latest 5.2 upload, correct?


If you are going to  d/l and install the LR5.2, just do that. Any LR5.0 CD in a box is a throw away anyway. Downloading the 5.2 update installs the same version code whether it is a trial, new purchase or an update to an existing 5.x license.  
Installing the 5.0 version from the disk and then d/l the 5.2 update results in uninstalling the 5.0 package and installing the 5.2 package. Installing and thenuninstalling 5.0 is extra work.


----------



## mak65 (Sep 21, 2013)

Forgive my ignorance.  As I have said here before I am not tech savvy.  If I have to change out computers down the road how do I load it without a CD as the new system won't have an existing version to update?  Can you re-download a previously purchased download.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 21, 2013)

mak65 said:


> Can you re-download a previously purchased download.



Yes, that's no problem. Every previous version, including all the individual dot releases, are still available to download. All you need to retain is your serial number, you certainly don't need a CD....I've run every version of Lightroom since its first release, and never had a CD yet.

I also keep all the downloads on my hard drive, just in case Adobe is offline if ever I need an older version.


----------



## mak65 (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks Jim.  I may look into purchasing the upgrade later today.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 21, 2013)

Jim Wilde said:


> Yes, that's no problem. Every previous version, including all the individual dot releases, are still available to download. All you need to retain is your serial number...


And you don't even need to retain your S/N if you are a registered Adobe user and have registered your purchase at Adobe.  Adobe keeps a record of all of your S/Ns for you.  All you need is your Adobe user ID

By clicking on this Link (and logging in) you can get a list of all of the Adobe product that you have registered.
https://www.adobe.com/account/my-products-services.html#MyProductsHeader

Every time you D/L a version from Adobe. it is a complete version.  There is no incremental "upgrade" version and there is no incremental "decimal release" version.  The differences are in the S/N that you have or don't have.  An upgrade S/N is different from a full purchase S/N.  You install LR from what ever the source.  If you have no S/N, it is a trial version and you have 30 days to supply a S/N and use the unlicensed product.  If the number that supply is an upgrade S/N, LR will look for a qualifying previous S/N.  If it does not  find on, then LR will ask you to supply the  previous S/N.


----------



## mak65 (Sep 21, 2013)

I also found a SN under one of the menus in the drop down under Help in my current version. I would assume that would be what I use as well.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 21, 2013)

mak65 said:


> I also found a SN under one of the menus in the drop down under Help in my current version. I would assume that would be what I use as well.


 If your License is an upgrade license, there will be two serial numbers on that dialog. One is called "Original Serial Number" and the other is called "Serial Number"


----------



## mak65 (Sep 22, 2013)

So, I did the download.  I am trying to complete the purchase and I am at the screen to Buy or Try.  I have a SN from my LR 3.0 (actually sticker on CD container says 3.2 and I upgraded later to 3.6).  So, I left the serial button "I have a serial number" checked and proceeded to enter the 24-digit SN.  It puts a big red X at the end of the fields for the number and doesn't give me a Next option.  

I confirmed I did not make any errors in my typing.  So, what may I be doing incorrectly?

I do not see a second box for a serial number.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 22, 2013)

Which serial number did you enter first? The new LR5 serial number, or the old LR3 serial number? It's supposed to be the LR5 serial number first, LR should detect that as an upgrade serial number and so will then request a valid previous version serial number. At that point you should enter the LR3 number.

If you ARE entering the LR5 serial number first, and it is being rejected, you need to contact Adobe Customer Support.


----------



## mak65 (Sep 22, 2013)

Jim:

I did the download straight from Adobe's website.  It didn't ask for anything along the lines of an email and I have only done the download - trying to complete the purchase.  So, at this point I have no confirmation emails or anything along those lines.  If I click on the Desktop Icon for LR 5.2 it immediately goes to the Buy or Try screen.  Where do I get a LR 5 SN?

Michael


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 22, 2013)

Uncheck the "I have a serial number" box, then click on "Buy" and that should take you through the purchase dialog.


----------



## mak65 (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks!  I was assuming it was referring to my previous versions SN. I will do that and let you know.


----------



## mak65 (Sep 23, 2013)

That did the trick.  Thanks Jim!!!


----------

